# جهاز معالجة عسرة المياه



## bassel hatem (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الى كل الاحبة مرفق شرح جهاز معالجة عسرة المياه,وكما هو معروف فان هذا الجهاز ضروري في المجال الطبي حيث ان الكثير من الاجهزة تعتمد عليه مثل اجهزة التعقيم (Autoclave) و اجهزة عسيل الكلى (Hemodialysis).
و الباب مفتوح لجميع الاحبة للتوسع في هذا الباب و خصوصا جهاز التناضح العكسي(Reseve Osmosis المستخدم في المستشفيات و كيفية اجراء الصيانة الدورية له .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 مارس 2008)

تحية طيبة .

انطلاقة مميزة تشكر عليها لموضوع اكثر من رائع .

مجهود اعانك الله به .

تقبل امتناني .

ننتظر مساهمتك الاحقة وجديدك بأذنه تعالى .

البغدادي


----------



## tigersking007 (5 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## wael amro (6 مارس 2008)

ألاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم 
هذه ملفات خاصة بتنقية المياه آمل ان تكون مفيدة للزملاء


----------



## م احمد العراقي (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم احبائي


----------



## عباس مندلاوي (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بجهودكم الطيبة


----------



## عيســـى (1 أغسطس 2008)

أحسنتم أتها الإخوة


----------



## ثائر العراق (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عالموضوع الرائع


----------



## nasserf (15 أبريل 2009)

*معالجة المياه*

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا مساعدتي في كيفية حساب ال Coductivity من خلال وجود قياس ال TDS او من خلال قياس ال Water Hardness ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## أبوعبد الرحمن فايد (16 أبريل 2009)

موضوع هام جداجزاكم اللة خيرا علية


----------



## yanar (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

